# Easy Brush Applied Stain for a first timer?



## vyacheslav (Nov 29, 2016)

Greetings,

I have looked at multiple products.  I have not stained a floor before, but I am a drummer and I have stained and polyurethaned many drums over the years (Drum restoration is a hobby of mine).  Drums are made of wood, so at least have a general knowledge of how to apply, finish up etc.

I am looking for a stain that can be brush applied, but does not have to be wiped off after application.  I am going for a dark color, so wiping it to achieve a lighter look is not something I am concerned with.  Also I have looked at the "stain and polyurethane in one" type finishes, but if I apply one coat and want to do a second coat to make it darker, I don't necessarily want to apply more stain over a finish that has already been polyurethaned.  I assume those "stain and poly in one" finishes are for single coat use.

Any suggestions.  I feel confident with my drum restoration experience that I will do a nice, professional looking job, but I just want the stain to be easy to use, no wiping etc.  Plus I want to do all the polyurethaning myself, after I achieve the look/color I am going for.  The area I'm doing is fairly small, the room is 11' x 9' (99 sq. ft).

Thanks,

V


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 29, 2016)

The stain & poly combos are not recommended for floors, and neither is any water-based poly. They simply wear out way too soon. The guys I know use Minwax oil based stain. Allow plenty of drying time if you are going to let it soak in.
Remember though, since this is the floor to your house, (and not a drum   )you won't have access to the room for days.


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2016)

I also don't recommend those stain and clear Coats in one. Never had good success with them. On my outside deck I just rolled on a traditional stain then came back and rolled on a good clear and was very happy with the results.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 30, 2016)

...and the odor produced from a project the size of a room will be difficult to avoid.


----------



## vyacheslav (Dec 1, 2016)

LOL, I hopefully don't have to worry about the odor too much.  The room does have two outside walls with standard size, 36" windows, and the other two walls have entry ways that have no doors on them (it's a dining room designed not to have doors).  I can always put a box fan in each window blowing outward to help with the smell if I need to, although that may not be too much fun in December in Ohio.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 1, 2016)

Get some knee pads and do the wipe on and wipe off, it just isn't all that bad. Especially from where I am sitting.:thbup:


----------

